# Cheapest Place to buy...........



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I am always looking for the cheapest place to buy supplies for my layout and I thought this would be a good thread to have on here. If people can post their own deals they found, we can all benefit!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

2 products I got at Walmart yesterday

CRC QD Electronic Cleaner 11 oz.: $4.77









91% Isopropyl Alcohol 16 oz.: $1.48


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

ModelTrainStuff is one place I typically look early in any search for train stuff.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I like these folks:

modeltrainworldonline.com
nscalesupply.com
eBay


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

NorthIdahoModelTrains. com

Soundtraxx decoders is the game!
HOn3 Blackstone Models too!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

For all my basic supplies, I go to Hobby Lobby--after--I check their sale paper and website. Their weekly coupons, which can be used right off of your smart phone or Blackberry, are great @ 40% off any one item as well.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Shay I don't have a Hobby Lobby near me but I just went on their website and didn't see any train stuff?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The nearest one to me is around 50 miles, a bit too far to travel.  When I add the price of gas to feed my gas guzzler to the prices, it's pretty expensive.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

For pre- and post-war Lionel O parts, I use Jeff Kane at The Train Tender. Very fair prices.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ModelTrainStuff is one place I typically look early in any search for train stuff.


agreed. This is my number 1 online website I check first:thumbsup: I have made numerous orders from this website, and I have nothing but great things to say about them. 

I also like http://www.hobbylinc.com/


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I like to buy stuff from the members here. never been dissapointed yet. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hobbylinc seems to cater to HO, not much O-gauge, so they don't make my radar.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I have used modeltrainstuff before as well with good results, sometimes they have items that I cannot order or get at my LHS. I have a great LHS about 30 min away, he's a really cool guy, his prices are more than fair, in fact they usually are at or beat the internet prices. Plus because I'm a frequent shopper he throws in a discount for me. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.thefavoritespot.com/

The Favorite Spot has great prices on Bachmann DCC locos and other Bachmann stuff. I've also bought DCC decoders for great prices. They also have a presence on eBay and often ship for free.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Models
One thing I've found with models is ebay seems to be really high priced on a lot of them.. Case and point is H-jack crane from walthers it sells for $38 to $48 plus shipping but I've found it at hobby shops for $28 dollars and If you Google it and get past the first two pages you may find sellers selling them for Around $28 dollars also..I did after i bought my first one from ebay..

Discontinued stuff I find at Hobbytown a lot they have train stuff but are really more of a RC little of everything hobby store so they tend to have stuff that has been discontinued here and there that I've snatched up and put on ebay and sold for more.. 

Its one of those lessons I've learned that doing your home work checking a lot of avenues and it usually pays off.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've followed a bunch of eBay auctions and inevitably, each auction (when you include the high shipping) surpasses the price of other retailers mentioned in this thread.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have found Whole sale trains.com a GREAT place for great deals 
Ex.
NCE POWER CAB:
Retail: $199.00
 Wholesale trains: $143.00
If you spend more than 200.00 you can join the MEMBERS CLUB for more savings!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I check them, but they don't always have the best price. Also, they tend not to have stuff in stock, but rather order it when you order it, so lead times can be long.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I check them, but they don't always have the best price. Also, they tend not to have stuff in stock, but rather order it when you order it, so lead times can be long.


I hear their shipping can be high, and you don't know what you're paying to have it shipped until they charge you for it.


----------



## archieslaton (Jan 21, 2013)

Jeff Kane is the man at The Train Tender! Also Brasseur Trains is another good one.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

skooksteve said:


> http://www.thefavoritespot.com/
> 
> The Favorite Spot has great prices on Bachmann DCC locos and other Bachmann stuff. I've also bought DCC decoders for great prices. They also have a presence on eBay and often ship for free.


Remember: Bachmann ALWAYS sells for rediculously low prices. As a Canadian, I can get a Bachmann DD40AX for 129.99!!!! Cheap!!! And athearn sells a SD40-2 for about 119.99 here!! You should now know something's wrong


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

My first stop is the favorite spot on ebay, there about 15% cheaper on ebay than on the website. shipping from tx to nc is usually 2 days. If they don't have what I need, I go to trainworldonline. although the red barn in Wilson nc is 2 hours away I do enjoy going there, they have like a million train items. I usually spend several hours in there looking. :thumbsup:


----------

